# PXE boot



## bastianvs (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi guys,

Is there any option to install FreeBSD from PXE boot? I can do a PXE boot installation with Linux operating systems. But for FreeBSD I didn't find any options, please advise.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 14, 2011)

Have a look at this article, it's a bit dated but should still be valid.

FreeBSD Jumpstart Guide


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 14, 2011)

There's also Erik NÃ¸rgaard's FreeBSD PXEBoot Guide


----------



## bastianvs (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------

